# a cuenta



## pascal111

Hola,
Por fa, como se puede traduccir la expression "cantidad a cuenta " que en el contexto es una parte de un pago mas importante, por ejemplo, compro una casa y a principio doy una cantidad a cuenta, en frances, la palabra "acompte" esta bien?gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que es _avance_, al menos si puedo interpretar tu ejemplo como que se ha hecho un adelantamiento de dinero. Aunque claro, supongo que si no sigues pagando (si cambias de opinión y ya no quieres la casa) pierdes ese avance de dinero, luego no lo sé seguro.

(El diccionario jurídico que tengo trae que _adelantamiento_ (de dinero) es _avance_ (femenino.)

¿Y no será _consignation_?
-


----------



## pascal111

muchas gracias, 
encontre "cantidad a cuenta" gracias a un programa de traduccion pero no estaba seguro,
Merci.


----------



## Domtom

-
*Pascal*, la _cantidad a cuenta_ que dices, ¿es lo mismo que _adelanto con garantía_? Si es así, quizá podamos traducir por _avance sur cautionnement_, si interpreto bien mi búsqueda en el IATE.


----------



## pascal111

Gracias, si tambien "anticipo a cuenta" me parece bien.
Gracias again!


----------



## Domtom

-
Lo de hacer un _adelanto a cuenta_, con relación a una vivienda, puede ser de dos modos:

a) Si alquilas una casa, lo que das es una _paga y señal_. Si cambias de idea y ya no quieres alquilarla, no tienes derecho a que la paga y señal que has pagado, se te reembolse ;

b) Si quieres comprar una casa, se establece el _contrato de arras_, que es como la paga y señal pero con intención de comprar en vez de alquilar. Si ya no quieres la casa, no se te reembolsa el contrato de arras. Si el que se echa atrás es el que vende, debe reembolsarte el doble del contrato de arras.


Sé que no te aporto soluciones definitivas, tan sólo ideas, pero a ver si entre todos...


----------



## pascal111

Gracias,
en el contexto es una subvencion pedida por una organizacion y el fondo dice que puede dar una cuota por anticipado.


----------



## Domtom

pascal111 said:


> Gracias,
> en el contexto es una subvencion pedida por una organizacion y el fondo dice que puede dar una cuota por anticipado.


 
Perdón, no entiendo qué quieres decir.


----------



## pascal111

El contexto dice
unas organizaciones piden una subvencion, el fondo de subvenciones da para empezar una parte del dinero pedido y no toda la subvencion.


----------



## Domtom

-
_avance sur subvention_ ??


----------



## Jime22

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, alguno sabe cómo traducir "Pago a cuenta" al francés? No sé si es: paiement de l'acompte, paiement à valoir, o recouvrement par acompte.
El contexto, está dentro de una declaración jurada, dentro de un apartado que dice: determinación del saldo. Gracias


----------



## Cristina.

Paiement en acompte.


----------



## Jime22

Merci Cristina!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que c'est simplement *l'acompte.*
Par exemple: pago a cuenta del impuesto= acompte d'impôt.


----------



## Domtom

Yo suscribo la respuesta de Cristina, pues es lo que trae el diccionario editado el año pasadode Olivier Merlin Walch, en París.


----------



## Jime22

Puede ser que ambas formas sean aceptables. También encontré sólo "acompte" en el diccionario como "pago a cuenta". Gracias a todos


----------



## soizick

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola, tengo una duda: 
¿Se puede traducir dividendo a cuenta" por "acompte sur dividende"?
Desgraciadamente no tengo mucho contexto puesto que se trata de una entrada de una tabla.
Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Dividendo a cuenta: *Dividendo repartido antes de terminar el ejercicio, como anticipo de los resultados que se espera obtener del mismo

Es correcto: "acompte sur dividende".
Ver estos ejemplos:
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&r...uenta"+acompte+sur+dividende&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## soizick

Muchas Gracias, Tina Iglesias!


----------



## INTETE

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
En términos de contabilidad ¿cómo se indicaría "entregado a cuenta en francés?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿En qué contexto vienen estas palabras?
Lógicamente la traducción sería:
- versé en acompte
pero si se trata de un recibo:
- acompte o à-compte

Por otra parte el _acompte _es una figura jurídica muy precisa y no sé si corresponde al _entregado a cuenta_.

Tendría que definirnos exactamente lo que significa.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shelmiket

Yo lo que entiendo por "entregar a cuenta" es dar un dinero por ejemplo como entrada de un piso y ese dinero será descontado del valor total de dicho piso.


----------



## Paquita

shelmiket said:


> ese dinero será descontado del valor total de dicho piso.


El problema es que tenemos tres  términos en francés

arrhes , provision et acompte
Si no se realiza el contrato, uno es recuperable y el otro no...
en la entrada "acompte":



> *Rem. *_Acompte/provision/arrhes._ La _provision_ désigne la somme versée par avance, à valoir sur la somme totale allouée ou à payer au moment du règlement définitif (indépendamment de toute idée de contrat). Les _arrhes_ désignent la somme versée par une partie à l'autre lors de la conclusion du contrat. Elles constituent une faculté de dédit, c'est-à-dire la possibilité de se dégager unilatéralement d'un contrat qui est parfait : par celui qui les a versées en les abandonnant, par celui qui les a reçus en les restituant au double. _Acompte, provision, arrhes_ ont donc en commun que le paiement partiel effectué vient en déduction : du paiement total pour l'_acompte,_ du total alloué définitivement ou à payer au moment du règlement définitif pour la _provision,_ du paiement total si le contrat est exécuté pour les _arrhes._ La différence est que le versement du solde : doit intervenir pour l'_acompte,_ ne doit intervenir qu'en cas d'exécution du contrat pour les _arrhes,_ le versement de celles-ci laissant aux contractants la possibilité de se dégager unilatéralement du contrat


----------



## shelmiket

Creo que aquí no se hace diferencia, decimos "entregar a cuenta", lo demás se agrega en las claúsulas del contrato. 
No soy economista pero si a mi me dicen "entregar a cuenta" lo que entiendo es lo que dije anteriormente "entregar un dinero de antemano, el cual me será descontado del total" pero lo de que sea recuperable o no, a mi parecer, no queda reflejado simplemente con esa expresión, ahí ya tendríamos que leer las claúsulas del contrato.


----------



## Paquita

No digo que no, pero si INTETE necesita traducción a francés, hace falta indicarle que no todos los términos posibles son sinónimos...y si quiere traducirlo correctamente, tiene que estudiar detenidamente las características de cada acepción o darnos más contexto y definiciones de lo que busca...(esperando que pase por aquí algún especialista...)


----------



## INTETE

Hola: 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. El contexto es una factura de la que parte se ha pagado ("entregado a cuenta"). No hay más contexto que ése ;-)

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------

